# Which chip?



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

i have been looking into different chipping options for my 2.7t and they seem to be close to the same. any suggestions?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Which chip? (bi-turbo'd)*

I like APR because of the "Flip Switch" feature... up to 4 different engine programs onboard and flippable on the fly from the cruise control stalk. I run the stock program 95% of the time and only flip when "needed". Watch for APR sales as you may get multi programs and extra features for no extra cost.
http://www.goapr.com/Audi/prod....html
Some folks prefer GIAC as it has a few extra horsepower, there are others too. The debates will go on forever as to which programming is better.
A chip will be harder on your turbo's so do some research and be informed when making this decision. One fairly common perspective is... if you don't have the funds to replace the turbo's, don't chip.


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Which chip? (GLS-S4)*

I've been looking into this also. I would need a chip that can easily be put into 'stock' mode in case I needed warranty work done.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Which chip? (Avo)*

Sounds like you'd be considering APR with at least 2 programs (stock and 1 performance program of your choice, common is 91 Octane Perf Prog) AND the Security Lockout feature.
With Security Lockout, you can "lock" a program so that no one else can flip switch unless they know your pre-programmed Security code. There is no way to tell that this feature is even there unless you have the Security Code to unlock








One recommendation is to have the Stock program in "Slot 1". That way, if the battery is disconnected, the ECU will default to Slot 1 and stock code remains in effect.


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Which chip? (GLS-S4)*

The APR sounds good. How does it compare to the GIAC?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Which chip? (Avo)*

GIAC is said to be one of the most aggressive chips, has a more sudden and a little harder pull in the bottom end vs APR, is said to be a little harder on the turbo's and no Flip Switch features, meaning you run the one code all the time. No one else has APR's Flip Switch features that I'm aware of.
Boost Levels stock are 8-10psi and most chips are 15-18psi. K03 Turbo's shouldn't be spooled over 20psi regularly, entering danger area.
If you chip, invest in or make your own intake leak tester. This is invaluable in ensuring no intake boost leaks. Boost leaks will regularily overspool your turbo's and ensure quick death, especially when chipped.
I test for intake leaks 3 to 4 times a year. Do not overpressurize the intake or pressurize too quickly, 10-15psi is plenty to find a leak. I made this one and added an input valve so that I can control rate of pressure increase / decrease right on the tester itself, works great! 
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...r.pdf


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Which chip? (GLS-S4)*

where would one purchace a leak dector?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Which chip? (bi-turbo'd)*

Less that $20 of parts at Home Depot or:
http://www.awe-tuning.com/page...ester


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Which chip? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_[GIAC has] no Flip Switch features, meaning you run the one code all the time. No one else has APR's Flip Switch features that I'm aware of.

not entirely true, you can get GIAC's flashloader, which allows you to reflash which program you're running via the VAG-COM port. 
obviously, its not as easy to change programs as APR, but in my experience, you'll rarely want to change the program, uless you're going to the track. 
i've got GIAC software, and i cant complain, its an amazing improvement. That being said, you'll probably be happy with any chip you get, just dont let the ease of switching with APR be the deciding factor. 
Many local chip tunning outfits will alow you to do a day or two "test drive" with their software.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Which chip? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_not entirely true, you can get GIAC's flashloader, which allows you to reflash which program you're running via the VAG-COM port. 

Understood.
Flip Switch refers to changing between multiple onboard programs "on the fly", meaning at a red light or even while driving. I don't think you'd want to try that with GIAC flashloader








I change programs almost everyday as I have one stretch of deserted highway with an S curve and a nice right hander that I play with, otherwise I always run stock programming while city driving.
It really comes down to personal preference... do the homework and chose what works for you


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Which chip? (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Understood. Flip Switch refers ....

Yeah... I run the GIAC-X in mine and I do not believe you can switch programs on the fly (as in, while you are driving), but I can certainly switch between programs at a stop light, if I really.. really… really…. wanted to... but then again... why would I? Or, maybe I am on my way to the dealership?








Anyway... I use a Ross-Tech (VAG-COM) cable to switch between programs, but I believe you can buy a switching unit from GIAC that will allow you do just the switching (plugs into the OBDII port). IMO this is probably not the most cost effective method, as it costs almost as much as a Ross-Tech cable, and the latter will be much more useful in the long run. Again, in my opinion.
I cannot comment on power differences between the different companies, but the GIAC is a lot of fun and is perfect for daily driving.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Which chip? (Massboykie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_ just dont let the ease of switching with APR be the deciding factor.

I researched all the Features and HP / Torque curves that the industry offers for a year before commiting and in my case, this was the deciding factor.

_Quote, originally posted by *Massboykie* »_ I can certainly switch between programs at a stop light, if I really.. really… really…. wanted to... but then again... why would I?

IMHO... I wanted a balanced approach between Turbo Life and additional Power. I felt it important to retain Audi engineered stock programming for the majority of driving in an effort to ensure longest life of the turbo's, yet I definitely wanted to be able to unleash the extra power the 2.7T is capable of for warranted occasions.
Also, in Canada with snow and ice for 6 months of the year and having Quattro with a great set of Winter Tires, I can already walk away from all the SUV's and 4x4's using stock ECU programming








In the mean time... I researched, saved up and sourced K04's just in case


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I had APR software installed in my 20AE GTI (1.8T). Best money I ever invested in the car. However, you can't simply "change programs on the fly". You have to pull over, change the program, turn off the car for minimum 10 seconds, and restart. Also, if you decide to get the race program (+100 octane) make damn sure you add the race fuel and drive around for several miles BEFORE switching the program to ensure the race fuel is in the fuel system. The race program is very aggressive and will not tolorate lower octane fuel.
BTW...I've going with APR for my 2.7T, mostly for the ability to flip switch. Best feature of APR!!


_Modified by Uberhare at 10:49 AM 11-2-2006_


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_... you can't simply "change programs on the fly". You have to pull over, change the program, turn off the car for minimum 10 seconds, and restart.


Depends which process was used to install the APR software into your ECU...
I shipped my ECU and they unsoldered a chip and installed a newer one in it's place. They shipped ECU back to me. They also returned the factory unsoldered chip in antistatic bag that came with new chip - nice! With fully loaded chip, I got the Home Programmer so I can update code, change slot numbering, etc, etc by interfacing PC directly to the new chip.
Another process involves having your car connected to a computer interface cable and the new software is downloaded directly to your stock chip from APR's site over the Internet - pretty cool. You do not remove ECU to do this, it's done as a drive in service at APR dealer. This process's drawback won't allow Flip Switch while driving with my particular ECU so I did not go with it.
I took pictures of my ECU before and after. The person who actually performed the mod had excellent soldering skills!
These were the processes available for my ECU. If interested, investigate which processes are available for your particular ECU http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

